# Optimizing VPR(Modex plate) absorbers



## genelec79 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi everybody! I have a couple of question and if somedbody can help with advice i will be very thankfull. I have purchase 6 VPR(Modex plate) absorbers for low frequency treatment of my small small project studio room( HxWxL (2,45m;2,30m;4,40m) ). I wanted to find places with highest modal activity to put absorbers there and i have place the speaker in one corner and the measuring mic in intersection all three boundary surfaces, two boundary surfaces(along the lenght of the room--i have read that in some book). So basically is stupid but ,should i positioning absorbers according to results from measurement along the length of the room or according to measurement of my real speaker position (which is along the width of the room)!?????
Thanx and sorry for my bad English!


----------



## hakonfl (Feb 9, 2008)

Inn a small room, the answer is quite simple. You place the absorbers in the corners. There they occupy a rather small amount of space. Since sound energy builds up in corners, an absorber placed there is more effective than placed on a wall. Try mounting them in the ceiling/wall corners, then they are out of your way, and it is just as effective as any other corner. Fill your room with as many bass traps as you can afford, place them in the corners, starting with the corners behind your speakers (You cannot have to much low frequent absorbers).

The next thing to do, create a reflection free zone in your listening position.


----------



## mattym (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi

unlike 'normal' thick bass trapping type panels, the modex traps are best placed close in to the corner rather than placed across the corner, the ideal is to leave 8mm(sorry, dont know what that is in american)between the edge of the unit and the parallel wall, the back also needs to be firmly against the wall for best use. make sense? placement should be in all corners rather than in one area, the front face of the units is reflective at higher frequencies.


----------

